# What were your biggest financial mistakes?



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm curious to see what peoples' biggest financial mistakes have been.

I'll start...

1) Not having a part time job while in high school. Coulda saved a lot and paid my university tuition, or at least most of my tuition, instead of graduating with almost 30k in student loans debt.

2) Buying a brand new car right after graduating and getting my first real job. Sold it 3 years later (really wanted something more powerful) and got only half of what I paid.

Other than that I haven't made any big financial mistakes... A few more minor ones but nothing serious.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing to serious, probably similar to the majority of the population. 

1. Bought a brand new car when I was 20 when I couldn't afford it, since that day I haven't saved a penny (insurance, payments, gas, maintenance, ect.) Only have 3 payments left on it now which I will be glad to pay it off.

2. Did 2.5 years of college totally on student loans and credit cards.

3. Lived for 7 months on EI and wasting my student loan and racking up the credit cards doing not to much other then some travel down to the states.

But now I am fairly on track paying everything off and getting back to zero (by June 2012 I will be debt free).


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

As a relative newbie to investing (in stocks anyway ) I jumped into the dot-com euphoria to the tune of 100 large more or less in all the sexy silicon valley glomour companies like MSFT,CSCO,Intel ,Lucent etc.Needless to say I got clobbered all the way down because I jumped in right at the peak. I may have gotten out with half of what I put in. As a result I was spooked for the rest of the decade and largely stayed out of one of the greatest bull runs in market history.
I like to think I am smarter now but that experience scarred me for life ! It was the fact I got caught up in the euphoria and "everyone's in the market" and everone was talking the talk. Well alot of those folks are no longer talking as they got clobbered and are either out of the market or keeping it to themselves. As I write this I realize that yeah in the last few years leading up to the dot com bust it seemed like everyone was in the market and talking about it and reading Motley Fool etc. now it seems nobody talks about it at social gaterings, at least in my circles.
diharv


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In general, not acting fast enough when opportunity knocked.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Nortel


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Ex-Girlfriend.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I lot of the biggest "mistakes" I'd do again in a hearbeat. I bought an old car when I was 18 years old, I've mentioned it before, but it's a 1971 Riviera. I've put about 10k into it. I still have it and I love it, but wasn't the best move.

When my wife bought a house, we bought an old one. A "fixer upper" I've dumped 20k into and countless hours, finishing basement, replacing windows, repairs and upgrades.

I've made smaller (monetarily speaking) moves that I've regretted more than those.

2k on a lemon of a car I didn't need, but wanted.

2K on red hot stock tips.

That's about it. Oh, and getting into a career I loved (past tense, don't love it anymore) that doesn't pay all that well.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Cars.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Again, things I wouldn't take back, but have spent way too much on drinking/partying/ eating out.

25K on a full-year exchange in Europe... would never take that back.
5K on travelling through Europe for a month... would never take that back.

Would probably have double my net worth right now if I truly lived frugally. But now that I'm working and have no time for any of the fun stuff, I can't say I regret any of it.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

1) Loaning Son money for a business venture. We managed to pay it all back and still have quite a reasonable amount for retirement I guess it could have been more.

2) Never paid much attention to investing, put a modest amount in RRSPs each year and let the bank put them in mutal funds with those hefty fees, had no idea what they were taking.

3) Did not take advantage of company pension back in 1997 it was a DB good solid one. I just started contributing last year not many years left to work and I am working very part time now.

I am sure there are many other mistakes these are the big ones that come to mind, but on the whole feel I am in a comfortable position, just learning how to invest and very hesitant not to make the wrong decisions.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Ex-Girlfriend.


But you're so young, how was it a financial mistake? 

Having a financial advisor for much longer than I should have; costly mistake!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Could have gone to Berkeley for my PhD. Out of state fees waived and a teaching assistant job. Turned it down to stay in Canada.

Got married too soon to the wrong person.

Could have bought (and afforded) a campground on the Pacific for $299k that I figured would be worth several million if subdivided. It was acquired and subdivided by someone else.

Should have sold an estate home in the GTA for $1050k in 1990 and moved north (extra 10 minute commute). Eventually sold it for $535k in 1997.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Buying Telebank*

We kept my first home which was an old fashioned rooming house until it became hard to get insurance for it. (It was different when I lived in it) My husband used 1/2 the money to buy bonds and I used my half to buy into a new idea at the time -internet banking. Telebank morphed into Etrade which tanked with the economy in 2008. I keep it as a reminder to NEVER buy individual stocks unless you own that company and you are investing in yourself. Which reminds me the best investments I ever made were in my education and finding a great husband


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> But you're so young, how was it a financial mistake?


Well, I guess it could have been a lot worse! 

ie:



kcowan said:


> Got married too soon to the wrong person.


!

Good thing I cut it off sooner rather than later! But still, a big mistake nonetheless. It happens. And sorry about your luck, kc.

On a more (serious) note; I've spent about 40k total on my car. Huge waste, but I don't regret it. It's a learning experience and my life would have been very different if I never bought it.

I purchased it initially for 12k 4 years ago, but have replaced nearly everything and learned a lot about mechanics/cars in the process. I've blown a motor and learned about the internal parts, blew up a differential and exploded a transmission, replaced the exhaust, learned how a turbocharger works, installed gauges, learned about car audio/video, tried different tires and brakes which allowed me to learn not only how cars react to different modifications but also how to install new brake pads, calipers, machine rotors etc. Learned about suspension, struts, springs, body roll/tightening, hopping, etc. Have replaced tail lights, head lights, interior lights, learned about different ECU's and air/fuel mapping, learned about piping and air flow/pressure, learned about fuel injection and fuel pumps/filtering. Hell, I even learned about that little thing called Nitrous Oxide .

Sure, I dumped $30k into it (plus the purchase price) when I could have bought a new car. Still, it was an experience, and at least my car is unique. 

And thinking about it, I would probably be scared to drive on the road _without_ a modified car with suspension, tire, and brake upgrades. Some of the cars they allow on the roads are quite scary. No wonder people lose control and flip over easily!!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Starting in autumn 1998 I purchased three tranches of JDS Fitel, 
which later merged and became JDS Uniphase (JDU.TO)

total investment $1,500
investment peaked in early 2000 with unrealised gain of $60,000
I sold for a small profit a year or two later
potential after tax profit could have been $35,000

*Lessons learned:*

buy in tranches – I got that part right
always, always sell a portion into strength on the way up
keep a few shares for the full ride, if for no other reason than to have a story to tell


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Probably my worst mistake was taking 6 or 7 years to decide on Real estate Investing.I sat on cash all these years while the house prices went up 60-70% around me and my cash went up maybe 20% .I may have same regrets down the road sitting on the cash I have not ,sometimes I get moments of weakness and feel i should Buy Buy Buy but then I try to keep two feet on the ground and analyze everything .
My other worst thing is back in mid 90s around time bre-x was suppose to be the biggest mining thing I put 8000 into a bunch of mining stocks.I lost about 5k on them and have of them were junk .I also made the mistake to take rsp loan to buy these lol


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

Having a financial advisor for much longer than I should have; costly mistake!



Ditto.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bough a stupid luxury car for X, sold it two years later for X - 10k


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

5k a year to own a luxury car isn't bad, that's much cheaper than what it'd cost to lease one.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> And thinking about it, I would probably be scared to drive on the road _without_ a modified car with suspension, tire, and brake upgrades. Some of the cars they allow on the roads are quite scary. No wonder people lose control and flip over easily!!


Haha if you think today's cars are bad you should drive a 30 year old economy car. It makes a base model chevy cobalt feel like a lamborgini.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

No doubt about it, the biggest financial mistake I have made was waiting too late to educate myself about finances/investing. Better late than never I suppose, but the opportunities I have missed still haunt me to this day.


----------



## GregoryWong (Aug 11, 2011)

Bought a laundry mat without having sufficient capital to run it. Ended up using credit lines to fund the operation. Sold it for a loss. Great learning experience, but a tough one for sure.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It didn't happen to me, but a buddy of mine told me his story.

He bought Nortel when the price came down, and everyone thought it was cheap. It kept falling and he kept buying. He finally averaged out at something like 13.00 a share and put them for sale for an ask price of 15.00. 
They went up to something like 14.99 (if I remember right, but I know it was 1 penny difference), and he would have received all his money back and a slight profit. But, they stopped 1 penny short and reversed direction. He never sold the shares, waiting for them to come back...........and he lost it all.

Sometimes you just can't catch a break.

He was upset about it........but not too much. He had made a fortune on Red Hat.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

isn't there some essay writing contest closing in a few days with this question posed as the topic?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Same question was posted on RFD finance couple weeks ago too.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Same question was posted on RFD finance couple weeks ago too.


Don't like that forum too much.

CMF seems more professional and less junk induced.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I did one of those art scam things where you buy the art and donate it and claim the appraised value... CRA didn't go for it. 
Didn't cost me too much overall, but a lot of stress and time reading all the docs about the trial between CRA and those involved. 
good lesson about greed.
edit - better lesson about the CRA...doesn't matter what the law says, they will close any loophole if it is costing them too much money


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> No doubt about it, the biggest financial mistake I have made was waiting too late to educate myself about finances/investing. Better late than never I suppose, but the opportunities I have missed still haunt me to this day.


Ditto for me too. I am just learning and educating myself as I go along now.

I think when we are young and working and keeping up to date with your professional requirements, there is not time to look a the finances. You just pay the bills, raise kids and go to work. Doubling up on the mortgage payments back then was our saving and contributing the RRSP's but didn't realize the costly fees the banks make on those...like I said I am just learning.
I agree with several of you that say having a Financial advisor too long but right now I kinda need one, not confident to go it alone, costs 1.25% with TD Waterhouse. RBC is worse especially with those Mutal fund fees, MER and management fees tacked on.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

Bought a high-end car that was expensive to both buy and maintain (Volvo). I justified the purchase by convincing myself that as a technology salesperson it was required by my profession - not!


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> No doubt about it, the biggest financial mistake I have made was waiting too late to educate myself about finances/investing. Better late than never I suppose, but the opportunities I have missed still haunt me to this day.


Same here. All the knowledge and info was always there, i was just too arrogant to take it.

Then again, i didnt have the willpower against W,W and Song at a younger age.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

1) Spent too much money during college, university and my early 20's on partying, vacations, girls and on people that no longer matter to me or were ever there for me later on in life.

2) Did not save regularly in a high interest savings account from an early age, only started doing that in my mid to late 20's.

3) Did not buy a condo or investment property, believed in the stock market and other "investments".

Besides that I think I am on the right path, I am only 29 years old and have a decent amount in RRSP's, savings and in my checking account, have a brand new car, a business that is growing and got married to my true love.

My goal is to be a millionaire by 40 to 45 latest so that I can enjoy my 50's and 60's and not work!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

1) Buying a house with a girlfriend and I paid the deposit and 90% of the costs/mortgage payments but when we broke up I had to give her half the equity. I think the cheque was around $50k. A lot of money for a 25 year old.

2) Giving the same girlfriend a credit card in her name attached to my account that I paid for her. Dumb dumb dumb.

3) Leasing many new cars. About 7 new leased cars over a 15 year period. I never spent more than 10% of gross income on my vehicle but still a big waste of money. Now I own my car outright (just bought a $60k vehicle, got a huge discount (over $10k off) and traded in my last one and paid cash for the difference which was about $35k).

3) Trusting an Investment Advisor who bought a ton of high fee back load funds and was rarely available to take my phone call. Now I don't own a single mutual fund and feel good about my self directed portfolio of ETF's and dividend stocks.

4) Not buying a family cottage in the early 90's that my grandparents decided to sell. Its gone up over 500% in value since then. I was young, didn't think I could afford it but looking back I could have easily.

All my biggest mistakes were in my early 20's and I learned from them. Even today my wife and I keep separate bank accounts and Visa cards. Not that we don't share money but I don't even want to see her Visa statement. We have never once had a fight about money and now are debt free and putting tons away.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I've made lots of mistakes, however most of them, I would still do, just a little differently. 

1. Going in to debt at a young age with credit cards even though I knew better. 

2. Spending way too much on things that just don't matter any more such as partying and buying whatever I wanted. Especially while in debt.

3. Trying to act as though I was richer than I was by not only keeping up with the Joneses, but I was the Joneses, even though in debt. 

4. Not putting a little money aside for savings every month when I was younger.

5. Buying on 'hot stock' tips, especially on the dot.com boom (I caught it on the way down. Out of 8 possible stocks I bought at that time, every one except 1 went bankrupt. 

6. Not going on a dream vacation when I had the chance because I was being financially responsible, and missed out on an opportunity.

All of the first 5 where when I was younger, and just attribute it to youth and being irresponsible. So would probably do again, just not to the same extremes. 

#6 was when I turned everything around, had no debt, and a healthy chunk of savings. We decided that we were going to go on a dream trip for about $10K before we would start a family. I started to think about the opportunity cost of the money, and invested instead, and didn't go on the vacation. Now, looking back at it (only 6 ago), that $10K really isn't worth much more because of the markets, but we don't forsee that we will be able to do that same trip with two kids. Looking back, we should have just spent the money, and enjoyed ourselves, because that 10K was just a drop in the bucket. So my financial mistake was that I let finances get in the way of life.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Ihatetaxes said:


> 1) Buying a house with a girlfriend and I paid the deposit and 90% of the costs/mortgage payments but when we broke up I had to give her half the equity. I think the cheque was around $50k. A lot of money for a 25 year old.


Was the house under both your names? What province are you in? I may be buying a place in a little while and want to avoid the same situation.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Ihatetaxes said:


> 1) Buying a house with a girlfriend and I paid the deposit and 90% of the costs/mortgage payments but when we broke up I had to give her half the equity. I think the cheque was around $50k. A lot of money for a 25 year old.


uh...exactly what was her contribution to this whole arrangement? yah, i guess the remaining 10%, but you couldn't come up with another 10%? this sounds like it should have been YOUR house, and she was allowed to 'hang out' there by the grace of your good will...nothing more


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Bought Laidlaw in 2000 or 2001 and it went to almost nothing. Lesson learned value isn't what you think it is.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Note to all virgins giving, or intending to give lectures on sex:

This isn't the place to be pointing fingers, singing Hahahahahahaha!

If you haven't made any serious mistakes yet, then leap and dance for joy and sing praises to your provider and protector.

Give it another couple decades and then try explaining to someone why you fell for some harebrained scheme and didn't use common sense to extract yourself.

/rant


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> Was the house under both your names? What province are you in? I may be buying a place in a little while and want to avoid the same situation.


It was a long time ago but I am pretty sure her name was on the ownership but she was making peanuts working as an Administrative Assistant and I was making six figures. She could barely cover her car loan and basic bills. My lawyer at the time I broke up with her told me it was a good lesson to learn early in life and recommended a "cohabitation agreement" if I was going to shack up with any other girls. I would suggest if you are buying a place with someone you are not married to you have an agreement drawn showing each parties percentage of ownership and responsibility to mortgage payments, taxes, bills, etc.

I make about 4 times what my wife makes now so you could say its a similar situation but I view it differently as a married adult and don't think of the income I bring home as "my money" and she is making good coin anyways but I pay most of the bills and pay her RSP/TFSA deposits along with paying for major purchases, vacations, etc. Fortunatley we both have the same goals with money and early retirement. I will probably put her on my payroll when she wants to retire early (around 45 or so) and she can do some admin work for me and I will pay her a portion of my income which will reduce our overall tax burden.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

joncnca said:


> uh...exactly what was her contribution to this whole arrangement? yah, i guess the remaining 10%, but you couldn't come up with another 10%? this sounds like it should have been YOUR house, and she was allowed to 'hang out' there by the grace of your good will...nothing more


And I was blinded by love (but two years after buying the place with her I got my sight back).


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I would likely be buying the place and charging the lady friend 'rent' for a portion of the costs. She won't be on the ownership either way, and what I've read to date on Ontario cohabitation laws is that a common law spouse should in theory only be entitled to something if they contribute.

My defense against this will likely be to "borrow" from a family member on paper with say a 7% interest rate and then in the event that she comes after my money, I would technically owe some principal amount plus accrued interest on the "mortgage".


----------



## Oilers82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Biggest mistakes:

1. Not investing money (had $130k heloc available to me) in 2008 after the market crash

2. Trading in a perfectly good car (2005 Accord) as a downpayment to lease a Lexus IS 250 AWD at $500/month.

3. Not learning from said lease mistake above and leasing out a 2nd car (Mazda3 for $290/month) instead of just buying a used Civic and driving it into the ground.

4. Being too nice of a roommate. My parents owned a townhouse in London ON when I was attending school. I lived there and rented out to 2 other guys; one from school and one a friend of my other roommate. I didn't charge them summer rent (mistake 1). Then one day the roommate - the friend of my classmate - left his gf's car on our driveway and i scraped it backing out by accident. Left a note to say I'd take care of the damages (which were minor) but they said don't worry about it. 4 months later they give me a bill for $1000 and said I caused that much damage. Who knows what kind of stuff had happened to the car in 4 months!! To top it off it was a frickin' 2000 Dodge Neon and this happened in 2008. Car was probably barely worth $1000.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Oilers82 said:


> Then one day the roommate - the friend of my classmate - left his gf's car on our driveway and i scraped it backing out by accident. Left a note to say I'd take care of the damages (which were minor) but they said don't worry about it. 4 months later they give me a bill for $1000 and said I caused that much damage. Who knows what kind of stuff had happened to the car in 4 months!! To top it off it was a frickin' 2000 Dodge Neon and this happened in 2008. Car was probably barely worth $1000.


I hope you refused to pay it! If you suspected fraud, you should have asked them to prove their claim.


----------



## phrenk (Mar 14, 2011)

When i first started investing in stocks back in 2007-2008, my main mistakes were :

- investing in R&D pharmaceutical companies, for which i did not understand the fundamentals. Lost 17% on Neurochem, 20% in Lannett Pharma and 12% in Conjuchem. I have stayed away from pharmaceuticals since then.

- investing in R&D electronic companies, for which again i did not understand the fundamentals. Lost 29% in Miranda Tech. I don't hold a single tech company in my portfolio, mostly dividend payers on the TSX.

- investing in a Real Estate stock right before the 2008 crash then selling it at a 30% loss. I also had place a market order, which made me buy it 20% higher than the day's opening. Since then, i've held on to losing stocks (for which i was certain it would rebound) and i've always used the limit price function. 

We all do mistakes, but we eventually learn from them.


----------



## Oilers82 (Jan 17, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I hope you refused to pay it! If you suspected fraud, you should have asked them to prove their claim.


Nope, I was too stupid to. Didn't want a big issue arising between my roommate and I. We were selling the townhouse and just wanted everything in good order so as to not ruin the potential sale. I ate the $1000 cost but sold the townhouse quickly and he moved out without any damages to the house.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

1. picking the wrong career. i'm in a comfortable position that pays decent, but nothing like an investment banker, doctor, etc.

2. investing in 4k ARF. Now, it's only worth $400. Ouch. Didn't pay attention to what was going on with the stock until it was too late.

3. held too much money in chequing account for years...over 100k during my 20s. didn't open a HISA until I was 30.

4. clothing addiction. buying more than i need. it's not too bad, i'm far from debt because of it, but still feel like it's a waste of money sometimes.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Making assumptions. Was positive that the family car had been written off in an accident outside of the province and bought a used truck that was a great deal assuming we'd get an insurance payout for the car. Turns out they fixed it. Bad decision making process, but ended up being a good thing since the truck is a great vehicle we needed and purchased at a fair price. Still, we could have waited.

Sweating the small stuff. The idea of CMHC fees galled us so we took out a personal line of credit and bought our acreage (the land) outright, then used the land + cash as a "downpayment" on the house build/mortgage to bring the mortgage down to 75% of the value. Again, it worked out well for us, but we were probably overexposed in order to save a few thousand dollars in CMHC fees.

I recognize them as likely poor decisions in retrospect, but in both cases we were 'rewarded' for making bad moves, which can be positive reinformcement for negative behaviour.

Oh, and the classic not saving as I was younger. Always looking forward to when I was going to have a 'real job' after my education was finished. Hence "Maybe Later".


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe Later said:


> Always looking forward to when I was going to have a 'real job' after my education was finished. Hence "Maybe Later".


I like this.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

My biggest mistakes (which I have learned from)...


Assuming tomorrow would be better than today (it never is - the march of inflation & interest on debts)
Making sacrifices for other people who weren't on the same page (loaning money, letting things slide)
Opting to take a risk instead of a sure thing


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

My bigest mistakes

Having spent lifes energy for learning in school instead of focusing on thinking

Not using "commitment to reason" for my standard for gauging esteam

Not doing research

Not understanding that which I was thinking

Having to big of an ego

Not trusting in my own eyes

Failing to cultivate reflective thought from the recording of logic

Not replacing that which was not true in my mental content with that which was true

Not using the laws of logic & principals of thought

Putting to much money on the table

Not using proper money management i.e., had no understand of beta slippage

Not understanding the functions of emotions

Under estimated how the thinking of the herd bent my thinking

waisted some money in bars & restaurants

waisted money by burning gas by driving to fast

not enough back testing of system


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Biggest? Hard to choose from all the mistakes!

Probably not learning about personal finance principles until my early 30s. If I knew at 20 what I know now....*sigh*


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

What the hell is beta slippage?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Was just thinking the same thing crazyjack.

My biggest mistake... Dicking around in school. Cost me one additional year and an extra 5k in tuition.


----------



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

In terms of financial magnitude, the biggest mistake I've made is buying a house not suited to my needs. I bought a great waterfront chalet out in the country, and yet my heart was in the city. So I never spent any time in the home and ended up selling at the price I paid after just 2 years. All the fees were a painful loss, worse than any investment decision I've made.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Not pulling 100k out of my home equity in 2009 and buying Canadian banks yielding 7 %!

That and using a market order in the options market for a complex order a few years ago. Got reamed for $ 500 or so on one of the 4 legs of an iron condor. In the end I still made $ 100 on it but I would have made $600 without that stupid mistake. Some lessons you learn best when they hit you in the wallet. In the end it was a relatively cheap - if painful - lesson that I am glad I learned early.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Market order on Canadian exchange. 

Buying stocks of companies that have pending class action lawsuit with liabilities >= equal to company net worth.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lephturn said:


> Not pulling 100k out of my home equity in 2009 and buying Canadian banks yielding 7 %!
> 
> [ ... ]


Mine from 2009 was not calculating the interest cost so that I bought less of the Canadian banks than my cash flow supported.

Another was not worry too much about being over-concentrated on financials so that I skipped the planned double of one of my holdings when it dropped after purchasing. :rolleyes2:


Cheers


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

beta slippage = effects of compounding


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> beta slippage = effects of compounding


Thanks MoneyGal, just not familiar with the term I guess. Familiar with the principal though


----------

